# Smart Cups - Have you heard about them? 10% off for members



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

*Smart cups*

Well if you haven't heard about them - than now you have!

It's the WORLDS FIRST INNOVATION CUP that allows you to make secure cashless payments for your coffee using the cup. Yes you've read right, using the cup!

Check out: 10% off for forum members (valid until 7th Nov)

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Barista%20Tools/Smart-Cup

Both 12oz and 8oz cups available.

Use code at checkout: *smcup10off*


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

@jeebsy is this the thing you've got?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

@jeebsy is this the thing you've got?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sure is, couldn't give a monkeys about the cashless payment thing but it doesn't leak and keeps my drink reasonably hot or cold as required. The 12oz is a bit big for me but the 8oz wasn't out when i bought it. Got a white bottom part which is discolouring slightly though

  IMAG2528 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

8oz now available.


----------

